# Tucker, this threads for you



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My friend is thinking of re-homing her male approx. 5 yr. V. He has bitten someone twice now, protecting his owners. The bite, in both cases was as a result of being startled. 
She is beside herself, and I suggested she check out this Forum for advice, training suggestions, and ways she can help adjust his behavior. Her trainer has told her the dog is neurotic because She is neurotic and made him that way. 
I have sent her the link to the Forum and hope she joins us. 
If anyone can help out and post some advice to her, and get this rolling... :'( It just breaks my heart to see her give Tucker up.
I told her this is the best place in the world for a V owner!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Has she seen a behaviorist?
And has the dog been checked for medical issues that can cause aggression like thyroid issues?

Before I would give up Tucker I'd see a respectable, helpful behaviorist to see what their evaluation reflects. I'd also check with my vet to ensure there aren't any unknown medical issues that could be causing the aggression. However, if it's a protective bite then it changes a lot. Hopefully she's willing to cover all of her bases before she decides to no longer own Tucker.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We have dealt with some growling, snapping and biting issues with our one year old girl. Our trainer and assorted other folks only trying to help threw lots of labels or diagnosis of sorts out without spending a lot of time with the dog . We went to a board certified animal behaviorist that does an intensive review of the dog's history and health. What was going on with our dog was not really what anyone else believed it to be and the behaviorist feels incredibly confident with some minor behavior mods and time she is going to be absolutely fine. 

Please tell your friend not to listen to her trainer. Saying the dog is neurotic is just a catch all phrase for something else going on that might be perfectly fixable if your friend is willing to make the effort for her boy. This is so similar to what I went through. She has to get the dog to a professional and let them see what is really going on. Often, they will also order a blood tests, etc if they feel there is the potential the reactions are health related if your friend has not already done so with her vet.


----------

